# Chagrin River Steelhead Fall 2017



## Mustard man (Apr 5, 2017)

So many of you already know the Steel are in the harbors. Ive caught a few casting off the wall and have seen many others caught as well. 
This weekend I decided to take the yak out to give it a try. Until this weekend I have never caught a fish any larger than a 2-3lb lm bass from the kayak. 

Well the lake was perfect Saturday with a light south wind and hazy sunshine above. Lots of fishermen on the wall enjoying the day as well. 

Tried drifting with jigs for a while with no results. Decided to tie on a couple Lil Cleos (1/4oz blue/silver) and troll around a bit. 
100’ off the wall, 11-12 fow at approx 1.25 mph and wham the kayak took a startling jerk and fish on! Landed a 3+ lb and a 5+ lber within a half hours time. 
This was my first experience having a fish on the line that would turn my 12’ kayak in different directions while reeling. AWESOME. 
A new drug. And to top it all off I had my 12 yr old daughter with me on the yak who was an amazing first mate. She said she thought we hit a sandbar when the bigger fish hit. Lol. It was a jolt for sure! Startled both of us. 
We spent about an hour on the lake fishing then we leisurely paddled thru the river channels for some sightseeing. I’m hoping for kind winds again next weekend. Itching. 
**Catch n release


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Big fish on the yak is quite the experience.......you really do feel the jolt from the strike through the boat (while trolling). 

Now you've experienced the "boat turner".....that's how you know you've got a good one.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry to say, those few mild days are history(very exceptional!) If you're seeking those "slammers" on a reg basis, better get a Bigger Boat!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Sorry to say, those few mild days are history(very exceptional!) If you're seeking those "slammers" on a reg basis, better get a Bigger Boat!


I fish in my kayak all winter long. You just need to know where to go. You definitely don't need a bigger boat.


----------



## Mustard man (Apr 5, 2017)

Don’t need & don’t want a bigger boat. If I planned to fish Lake Erie frequently I would invest. I like river & inland lakes the best. Kayak fishing is where it’s at. Load it up & go! Good livin’


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

and no three to five hundred dollar engine carb de-gunking at the dealership from ETHANOL!(which I'm looking at currently!) Your "fuel" is a couple trail bars and an energy drink!


----------



## Mustard man (Apr 5, 2017)

Damn. Sorry to hear. Equipment failures are never good when the fish are biting.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Not to mention had to order two new tires for the trailer(dry rot!) More $$$! Might get out once before freeze-up!(Been looking at kayaks, prob drown getting launched-too old/unsteady!)


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Tried Kayak fishing and Hated it! Not enough room for all my gear (I have alot), hard to move around and if I need to get to the other side or far away spot it take sa day and a half! Not my type of fishing at all. If you cant afford a boat I can understand. To each there own!


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Kayak fishing is not for everyone. It does force you condense, and adopt the "less is more" kind of mentality. After you adapt you'll catch twice as many with 1/10th of the gear. I pack only the bare essentials specifically matched to the location and target species. 

As crestliner had mentioned getting from spot A to spot B can take some time......so always utilize your time wisely. Drag a couple lures! There's been quite a few times we never made it to spot B because the trolling was so darn effective.


----------



## PaddleFish (Aug 21, 2017)

Congrats Mustard Man on your first steelies in the yak! 

I too caught my first yak steelies this season and it took the steelhead thrill to a whole other level for me! I've been steelheading for a long time now, have caught many fish, using about every type of rod and method common to this region, but getting pulled around in my yak by big chromers is now my favorite! I thought I would only be using my yak to chase steel in the early season and while our rivers are still lacking real flow, but it's been such a blast that I will probably stay in the yak most or all of the season.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

still no Perch


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Not to mention had to order two new tires for the trailer(dry rot!) More $$$! Might get out once before freeze-up!(Been looking at kayaks, prob drown getting launched-too old/unsteady!)


Hey Charlie. I just cannot picture you in a Yak Use a fuel additive every time you add gas and there will not be any problems. Ran my four stroke's for 14 years now without issues. Same tires on my Erie boat for 7 years without a flat or failure. Watched the inflation pressure, used tire dressing and protected the tires from the sun when not in use. All part of safe Erie fishing, but worth it. BTW; Don't forget to take a banana as they bring good luck.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

flyphisherman said:


> Kayak fishing is not for everyone. It does force you condense, and adopt the "less is more" kind of mentality. After you adapt you'll catch twice as many with 1/10th of the gear. I pack only the bare essentials specifically matched to the location and target species.
> 
> As crestliner had mentioned getting from spot A to spot B can take some time......so always utilize your time wisely. Drag a couple lures! There's been quite a few times we never made it to spot B because the trolling was so darn effective.


are you saying you will catch twice as many fish from a kayak as from a boat? If so, I have a challenge for you!


----------



## Mustard man (Apr 5, 2017)

Hey PADDLEFISH. 
Where do you prefer to launch from?


----------



## PaddleFish (Aug 21, 2017)

Mustard man said:


> Hey PADDLEFISH.
> Where do you prefer to launch from?


I have not taken my yak on the Chagrin as of yet, as Im not aware of any free to launch areas on the lower river. I've been fishing on the Grand and launching at Grand River Landing which is a free to use public ramp.


----------



## PaddleFish (Aug 21, 2017)

I wouldn't usually call myself cheap about fishing, but I am stingy about paying to launch my kayak. I know I could launch at Borac's ramp but I heard that's $10.00?? I see there's also Chagrin River Canoe & Kayak Livery on Erie Rd in Eastlake but I haven't looked into that.


----------



## Mustard man (Apr 5, 2017)

Chagrin River Kayak & Paddle board Rental
201 Erie Rd Eastlake
Ive launched there Several times and the place is almost always closed up. They have sign on a tree that says $2 launch fee but there’s no honor box or anything. It was closed 2 weeks ago when we launched and by the time we got back there was a lady there, the door was open and she didn’t ask for $2 but she was friendly and said “ hi , how was fishing”. By the time I got out of the water and loaded the yak she was gone. I jammed $2 under the garage door and left. 
Anyway, even is someone was ever there to collect or not, its a nice little launch with carpet running down to the water instead of concrete followed by a 10-15 min paddle to the lake. Id recommend checking it out and exploring the ‘ back channels’ too.


----------



## PaddleFish (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks for that info Mustard Man. I'd gladly pay $2 to launch there. I had heard mixed reports about whether or not they were still open for business. I will have to check it out sometime.


----------



## Mustard man (Apr 5, 2017)

The launch ramp is always available down there. It’s basically open to the public


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> Hey Charlie. I just cannot picture you in a Yak Use a fuel additive every time you add gas and there will not be any problems. Ran my four stroke's for 14 years now without issues. Same tires on my Erie boat for 7 years without a flat or failure. Watched the inflation pressure, used tire dressing and protected the tires from the sun when not in use. All part of safe Erie fishing, but worth it. BTW; Don't forget to take a banana as they bring good luck.


Haha! Before anyone thinks I'm some kind of "El Burro!", Ron, let me say I've been a multi-boat owner since 1974 fishing Erie and inland lakes off and on, and have a pretty good idea what to do and how to care for a boat! Also, I think I'd look "good" piloting a yak!!(Yeah, GOOD!) The issues I referred to are for a recent acquisition that "was not" owned by someone as savvy as I! And remember the one perch trip we took(in your boat!) and did not have one bite! I had TWO bananas in my lunch box that I ate while you were driving the boat!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I wonder if steelhead would bite on bare gold hooks? (inside joke)


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

I think a yak would have been fun when I was younger and more flexable but I have to stand up and stretch now and then and as far as gunking up your motor I use pure gas no ethonal in mine and its a 91 and has never been in for repairs knock on wood , it cost about a dollar more a gallon but I think its worth it.


----------

